# Bessingham/Bear Manor - (Some call it mellow yellow?) - (Feb 2013)



## thebeachedwattle (Feb 11, 2013)

First off, Hi... me first post here.

Long story short - found mesen with a couple of spare hours to kill, in North Norfolk recently. Wandering the country lanes, armed with my usual weapon/camera of choice, imagine my surprise when I stumble upon this derelict gaff...

Abound with exuberance I found a way in, I set about capturing what I could, thinking I'd return at a later date, better prepared. I spent a quick hour scampering around the bottom floor... being on my own and seeing the condition of the higher floors, I didn't fancy risking life and limb getting up there! 

Alongside reviewing my captures when I got home, I googled the subject matter and came across this forum... a mixture of dismay, relief and excitement enveloped me. Dismay, because someone else had been before me, and higher! Relief, because on reflection given the warnings I've seen here, I didn't go higher! 

Excitement, because I may have found some like minded peeps?

I deliberated hard, before posting these. But in an effort to furthering this bug that seems to have bitten me...

on with the pictures. No history, as such (as on searching here, it seems to have been done to death.)




Bessingham Manor - Fireplace. by thebeachedwattle, on Flickr




Bessingham Manor - Hallway corridor. by thebeachedwattle, on Flickr




Bessingham Manor - Corner Door. by thebeachedwattle, on Flickr




Bessingham Manor - AGA (needs a service). by thebeachedwattle, on Flickr




Bessingham Manor - Kitchen Table. by thebeachedwattle, on Flickr




Bessingham Manor - Mellow Yellow. by thebeachedwattle, on Flickr




Bessingham Manor - Play It Again Sam. by thebeachedwattle, on Flickr




Bessingham Manor - Kitchen Utensils. by thebeachedwattle, on Flickr

Anyways... thanks for looking and a few extra photos available in the Flickr link in my signature, below if you feel so inclined.

Also, if you fancy a quick PM to introduce yourself with a view to hooking up in the Norfolk, Suffolk, Lincs or Cambs area, I'd love to hear from you. Looking to further this buzz...


----------



## urbanisle (Feb 11, 2013)

Nice pictures


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 11, 2013)

Welcome along! 
Fantastic photos!
I've climbed the parapets of Chateau Noisy and slept in Chernobyl night after night, but you would not catch me going upstairs in Bessingham Manor! 
Glad you found us, look forward to seeing more!


----------



## sonyes (Feb 11, 2013)

Lovely pics.....like this place


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Feb 11, 2013)

Great first report and some nice shot


----------



## Bones out (Feb 11, 2013)

Fit in well, taking pictures like that!

Good work that man...


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 12, 2013)

Nice one.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MrDan (Feb 12, 2013)

Welcome to the team  continue like that, maybe with a couple more photos and you'll get offers of explores I'm sure  
It really is a bug!


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Feb 12, 2013)

lovely shots!


----------



## thebeachedwattle (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks very much for the kind words and effectively an endorsement, to carry on doing some more of a similar nature.

*_goes off to scope further subject matter_*


----------



## Safe Breaker (Feb 14, 2013)

Great stuf.


----------



## the_man_1984 (Feb 14, 2013)

Great photo's mate... thanks for sharing.


----------



## darbians (Feb 14, 2013)

Nice shots am from Norfolk too. How come you never went up to the top floor? Its easy when you got to the first floor. My favourite two rooms are on the 2nd floor.
Shame about that table in the kitchen, don't remember it being broken


----------



## darbians (Feb 14, 2013)

UrbanX said:


> I've climbed the parapets of Chateau Noisy and slept in Chernobyl night after night, but you would not catch me going upstairs in Bessingham Manor!



Ha ha its not that bad. My mate had me go along to one of the bedrooms along the dodgy hallway. She wanted to check out the clothes in the wardrobe! I was packing it!!


----------



## thebeachedwattle (Feb 14, 2013)

darbians said:


> How come you never went up to the top floor? Its easy when you got to the first floor. My favourite two rooms are on the 2nd floor.



Hi darbians, it was a rather impromptu flit about to be honest and the higher floors looked a little too dodgy for a first outing. Having since seen some photos of the two rooms you mention, already has me planing a return visit. Hopefully I'll crack 'em next time? 

From what I've gleaned, the damage to the table in the kitchen is recent (last 3 months). Shame, best I get upto the top, before that disappears too...


----------



## urban phantom (Feb 14, 2013)

Very nice mate


----------



## Mars Lander (Feb 15, 2013)

Dont know how i missed this one, this is an excellent report and like the style of images


----------



## Sshhhh... (Feb 15, 2013)

Great first report! Nice pics


----------



## muppix (Feb 16, 2013)

Nicely done mate, you'll do we'll here. Will definitely hit you up if I'm in the area ...


----------



## longfellow (Feb 17, 2013)

Great shots! I like the decoration in the living room. You can imagine people sitting by the fire being serenaded by the organ in its heyday. Such a shame to see the state of the place now.


----------



## sweet pea (Feb 17, 2013)

great report and pictures keep at it youve got a knack for this !!!!


----------



## Stussy (Feb 21, 2013)

Really nice pics there, great work!


----------

